# So.......



## moe (Jun 17, 2009)

Obama killed a fly, while on tv during an interview.
LMAO


----------



## moe (Jun 19, 2009)

lol.
after he hits it, smaks it or whatever, the interview dude was like "nice"
ahahaha.
and damns, why would PETA be that bothered over a small fly. they are a pain in the ass!
im sure they've smacked dozens.


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 20, 2009)

hahaha, i missed that. ill have to look it up


----------



## moe (Jun 21, 2009)

heehee, totally.


----------

